# Poll: Whats The Best Acrylic Call Maker?



## bageltime123 (Aug 18, 2009)

There are a ton of call company's out there such as ZINK, DRC, Foiles, Tim Grounds, Lynch Mob, Knight and Hale, Feather Duster, and a ton more, but there is even more opinions on which call is the best. So lets here what you preffer, how long you've been blowing it, and why you like it so much.


----------



## mojogreen (Sep 24, 2009)

This is a great topic because there are so many different opinions on differnt call. Personally, i am in love with my DRC and my ZINK little man and Paralyzer. They are both very loud and easy to blow. I have been using them both for about 4 years now.


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

absolutely love my DRC life sentence. Also love my TG super thang and polycarb super mag, but he DRC definately wins out.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Skilled callers will make any call sound good. Some calls may require a bit of tuning and or shaving to make it fit their style but skilled callers can make any call sound good.


----------



## bobberboy (Aug 13, 2006)

I have a Lynch Mob and couldent be more happy.but every person has an opinion, just go to the stores and try them all.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

Whatever you dont listen to all of us!! Go to the sportingoods store and blow em all, and if you dont find the one you like go to a different store and try some different ones till you find the one that fits you best! It does appear to me that certain companys have different calls that fit different levels of calling. For example I bought my brother a zink power clucker for his first acrilic short reed, good entry level call that allowed him to learn the basics of a short reed, and wasnt geared for fast changes in pitch and volume and all those things you learn the more you practice? So thats one thing to consider in my oppinion? And JMO? I personally started out with Foils SMH and have now switched over to the Zink Money Maker? Just fits my style? I do have a shawn Stahl that i didnt care for? Just try a lot of them, thats half the fun of buyin a new call!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

IMO, there is no such thing as the BEST call maker. Every call company is going to make calls that a group of people think are the best, some people will think Zink, Grounds, Gander Valley, GK, DRC etc etc are the best but it really is just what fits you the most.


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

ZINK


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

Shore Thing - Bay Country Calls.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

i make my own, but if i was forced to buy a call i would buy one of Zink's goose calls. i have blown a few models and liked them very much. i still prefer my own, but the money maker is easier to use than a lot of others and sounds very good once you get acquainted with it.


----------



## Kris brantner (Sep 22, 2009)

i like foiles for geese and rnts for duck


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

For my money, the best are GK, hands down...


----------



## callemin (Aug 27, 2009)

I've blown a few and I got to say, RNT makes some great calls


----------



## jduckslayer222 (Oct 2, 2009)

Blue Plate said:


> Shore Thing - Bay Country Calls.


 +1 on this. I own one and it is by far the best call I have ever tried. Great lows and highs. No call on the market comes close to it in range and ease of use


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

GK's line of calls are truly awesome!
Especially the Canuck!


----------



## slaughter house (Sep 25, 2009)

featherduster all the way


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Feather Duster for me! :beer:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

Zink!!


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Sean Mann for sure


----------



## Goose Gitter (Oct 8, 2009)

Personally...DRC hands down...use all three of their calls and all three bring em in


----------



## Hoppsa (Mar 26, 2009)

Foiles...


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Tim Grounds :beer:


----------

